# What do you store in your Brompton frame?



## shouldbeinbed (16 Mar 2014)

© @User

We know we're a resourceful lot and can fit all sorts of kit into all sorts of nooks and crannies on a bike. Brommys have a lovely hollow frame tube just begging to be filled up.

Have you done so & if so what with?

Mine:

In front of the hinge is now one of Brompton's bespoke toolkits (a Christmas present!) I did have tools in a latex glove there before.

behind the hinge, my Aldi waterproof packaway unfurled and stuffed in.

so how about yours?


----------



## srw (16 Mar 2014)

Air


----------



## T4tomo (18 Mar 2014)

£100,000 worth of cocaine


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2014)

Uncompressed air and a bank note for the taxi if it all goes Pete Tong.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Mar 2014)

User said:


> This contains mistruthes or traces of mistruthes. It really contains a multi-tool, a 15mm spanner, tyre levers, and glueless patches, all in bits of inner tube to keep it quiet.


 To be fair there may be a trace of mistruth in my claim, or it could be just the way its cut.


----------



## Soup890 (22 Apr 2014)

User said:


> Street or "pure"?


Informer


----------



## TheDoctor (5 May 2014)

Most of the contents of an Aldi saddlebag tooklit - spanners, levers, patches and a very small multitool.
Cost a fiver, and came with a free saddlebag that's on another bike 
Not quite as neat as the Brompton toolkit, I'll grant you, but £43 cheaper.


----------



## Bromptonphile (15 Jun 2014)

What a crafty idea! Never thought of storing stuff in the frame.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Jun 2014)

I also tried keeping a back-up map in the longer section of frame.
I had to go fishing for it with a mutilated coat-hanger...


----------



## CopperBrompton (30 Jun 2014)

Brompton tool kit just because it was too cute to resist rather than because I actually expect to ever use it.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Have you used it yet? If so, how good is it?



There were problems with the tyre levers snapping, so Brompton had to withdraw the kit, re-make and re-launch it.

Typical of Brompton, this took ages, or may still be taking ages.

The link to the tool on the website shows only a pic, there's no details or price.

https://bromptonjunction.com/product-category/tool-kits/


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Feb 2015)

User said:


> No, they are available to buy, eghere



Yes, they were withdrawn because the tyre levers snapped and yes, it took a while to relaunch.

Why try to pick holes in every post?

Just because every other twonk on CycleChat does it, there's no need for you to.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2015)

A dog-eared copy of Razzle.


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 Feb 2015)

Used it once, and it was fine. Sold it now, though, as I don't really do tools.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Feb 2015)

User said:


> I am asking for someone who actually has the thing to give feedback on it. Have you got one?


I had one for all my B's as I kept forgetting to change it over. The tool is brilliant and very well made, I used it for all my maintenance as the ratchet is superb. It also was excellent for fixie riding due to the very comfortable 15mm spanner (make sure you use it with the cover ON or it will hurt your hand, and you'll bitterly complain all over the internet).

Re the tyre levers, I could (and plenty of others could too) put M+ tyres on with the original plastic levers and I still have them in the garage. This is because in complete contrast to Pale Riders experience, mine was excellent - Apple bikes told me the new levers were ready to pick up even though I didn't know they'd been updated.

Overall the tool is excellent value for money and FYI I sold all the ones I had for either very close to what I paid or more than I paid - but that's Ebay for you.


----------



## Sara_H (21 Feb 2015)

User said:


> I am asking for someone who actually has the thing to give feedback on it. Have you got one?


I got one for Christmas and I've used it in anger a couple if times (though not on the Brompton - sacrilege!).
I haven't used the tyre levers, but the bits I have used are solid.

Works well, it's cute - even my none cycling colleagues liked the look and feel of it when I did a little show and tell over lunch one day!


----------



## Sara_H (21 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Thank you both. £48 is a silly amount for it but so is £900 for the bike in the first place. Once I have that in perspective, or one in the hand, I guess that is that.


I think my OH got one fir a little less on eBay, though it was new. 
It is expensive, but also irresistible. What can you do?


----------



## Sara_H (21 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Fight against it as long as possible.



Why? Since I stopped drinking I justify every extravagant spend by working out how long it would have taken me to spend the same amount on wine. 
A brompton toolkit is about 10 days worth of wine tokens, so win/win - I've got a shiny brompton toolkit AND a healthy liver!


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Did you steal that from a shop in South Street, Romford?


 Harvey Nichols actually.


----------

